# Flag fish caught today



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Collected this along with some top minnows of some sort and least killi's and figured what the heck took a couple Gambusia.
not sure what this is yet?


Golden top minnow??? has a reddish tail


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wait, by "collected" do you mean from a store or you went out and got them from the wild? If they are wild, make sure it's legal to take them, and make sure the one's you have are ok in the numbers you have... some fish need to be in numbers while others prefer the single life.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

yes wild caught not bought,they are regularly collected here in florida and sold and kept on the market and I have owned them in the past so I know a little about them. the ones I had 2 years ago spawned twice here is a pic of them from Nov 2009.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Cute little things


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

so it turns out after going through the ones collected that I had mistook a juvie flagfish for a least killi, so I got 2 flags. The second is less than a half inch. turns out that the darters I got the week before are acclimating great to tank life right along with everyone else. I was worried they would only eat live food or fbw's, however as of today I have seen them all eat flake food.*w3


----------

